# protein shakes



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

hi everyone, only just joined the forum. just wanted to ask you guys which company you think is the does the best protein shake?

i use La Whey in the monin and another before i go bed and use 2 Sci-Mx omni mx in the day, but as ive read a few posts on here im wondering about using Extreme Nutrtion, are they any good:becky:


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

the sci mx omni is the hardcore version by the way


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

La whey is pants. Extreme nutrition is good.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Plus you get 25% off now your a member in here. Enter mcd25


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

ok cheers London, im after bulk and big shoulders and back. im 27 bout 5.8ft and 87kg i train 4 days a week at gym and go for a good swimmig session on fridays. does extreme deliver good results and whats on the tub is in the tub.

i know some companys brag theirs has this and that in their shakes but when tested half of the ingredients aint it there


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Agree with London I just got Extreme Pro-6 in Bannana and tastes good, delivery is spot on ordered Monday evening and arrived first thing Wednesday cheaper than others and 25% discount


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

thanx SMG, ive just been looking at their extreme whey and thinking of getting some, ive only just bout a 2.2kg of La Whey tho lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are after something to use and add to your bulk then go for the strawberry/banana extreme mass tastes great and unlike a lot of other gainers is not full of empty calories...


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

thanx PScarb ill keep that in mind when i run out


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> La whey is pants. Extreme nutrition is good.


agreed london...:clap2:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> La whey is pants. Extreme nutrition is good.


Agreed as well 

I went from Extreme Nutrition to Bulk Supplements but want to go back to Extreme Nutrition. They may be a tad more expensive than Bulk Supplements but you get what you pay for in this case 

PS: Ive heard loads of great reviews about pro-6 from extreme nutrition


----------



## abner1466868007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Mostly for high levels of muscle growth and repair achieved by bodybuilders require a specialized diet. Generally speaking, bodybuilders require more calories than the average person of the same weight to support the protein and energy requirements needed to support their training and increase muscle.


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx for all the advice guys, im gona switched to extreme when my la whey is finished, ordered t-bullets yesterday evening cant wait to get em, do i need to PCT after the bullets or can i just use my tribulus post cycle?


----------



## Robprice122 (Mar 6, 2011)

Iv just bought La muscles 'norateen 2 + LA whey. No good? Looking at what you guys have said this extreme nutrition seems to be better.

I went on the extreme nutrition website but found loads of different types under 'extreme nutrition' which one is best the extreme nutrition whey? or something else?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

either Extreme Whey or Extreme Pro-6 are great protein shakes the Pro-6 is a blended protein shake that releases protein over a longer period than say Whey...


----------



## Erneste (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi All,

New in this forum and luckily found this threat. I haven't checked extreme yet but I will definitely try as you guys are praising it and it is available in my favorite banana and strawberry flavors 

provo boot camp


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

56 x 35g servings in a tub or Pro-6.

Be careful though, some companies only recommend 25g servings so they would claim 80 servings in the same size of tub.

The serving size is down to you and how much you want per shake, look at the tub size and protein content (% of protein or protein per 100g) to determine which product is best.


----------



## Johnblack (Apr 7, 2011)

Proteins are the basic building blocks of every cell in your body.I make the best protein shake, by combining yogurt that is low in sugar with whey powder and fruit. For even more protein, I add adding flax seed and peanut butter.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

It's from the sea of tranquility, that's on the moon.

But we know that.


----------

